# Doctor refused further testing



## brittanysaurus (May 31, 2013)

Hi there,

I am a newbie. I suspect I have hypothyroidism to some degree. My mother has Hashimoto's and my sister has had to have her thyroid monitor this year because she was slightly hypothyroid.

I just came from a visit to my PCP because I am having an increasing # if symptoms over the last few months. These are my lab results for earlier this year:
3/2013 
Thyroxine, free: 0.8
TSH: 2.92
4/2013
Thyroxine, free: 1.0
TSH: 1.54

They were redone within a month because the Thyroxine, free level was slightly low. 
I have no idea what Thyroxine, free even is. I know FT3 and FT4 are very important, but I see neither.
I asked my doctor to run additional tests given the family history and 20+ symptoms I've encountered since the end of last year and she flat out refused. Said that based on April's results, my thyroid is doing great. She then blamed my weight gain, brittle nails, scaly skin, bloating, confusion, chronic joint pain, sleepiness, daily headaches, ringing in my ears, vertigo intense salt cravings and slowed cognitive functioning on....me being overwhelmed by life. Needless to say, I am livid and so disappointed in the medical field right now.
I am 27 years old, working a very low stress job and have a very strong relationship w/ my family and fiance and finished w/ grad school. This is the lowest level of stress I've been under in probably 4 years.

ANY guidance on what to do next or explanation of my lab results would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

I can't help you with the lab results part, but strongly recommend going to a good endo. Even many endo's don't know enough about the thyroid, but a PCP typically knows even less. Hopefully someone will chime in on your lab results soon. In the meantime, I just wanted to say good luck, and don't give up as easily as your PCP.


----------



## abymom99 (Apr 15, 2013)

By the way, a quick google showed that "free thryoxine" is free T4.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Tell this doctor to "stuff it" and find another one.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Doctor shopping may be in order!


----------



## TBRaysgrl3 (May 28, 2013)

Definitely look for another doctor who will actually listen to you and your symptoms. I can definitely relate to having a PCP who thinks those generalized symptoms are just from "stress". As if they don't know the only stress we feel is due to those symptoms not causing them! Btw, in regard to your labs, it looks like you just had TSH and FT4 tested, which is the standard. Something I've learned here is you have to make your dr test for FT3 too. Also, since Hashi's runs in your family, you may want to have your dr order the antibodies test for that. You can have symptoms of Hashi's long before your become hypothyroid. (It was 4 yrs for me.)

I'm 25, so I really relate to your struggles dealing with the awful symptoms. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## TBRaysgrl3 (May 28, 2013)

Definitely look for another doctor who will actually listen to you and your symptoms. I can definitely relate to having a PCP who thinks those generalized symptoms are just from "stress". As if they don't know the only stress we feel is due to those symptoms not causing them! Btw, in regard to your labs, it looks like you just had TSH and FT4 tested, which is the standard. Something I've learned here is you have to make your dr test for FT3 too. Also, since Hashi's runs in your family, you may want to have your dr order the antibodies test for that. You can have symptoms of Hashi's long before your become hypothyroid. (It was 4 yrs for me.)

I'm 25, so I really relate to your struggles dealing with the awful symptoms. I wish you the best of luck!:hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

brittanysaurus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am a newbie. I suspect I have hypothyroidism to some degree. My mother has Hashimoto's and my sister has had to have her thyroid monitor this year because she was slightly hypothyroid.
> 
> ...


This woman sounds like a sadist; please look for another doctor. I have been spoken to in that very manner by quite a few doctors and just reading your post has raised my ire!

You could try a Naturopathic Doctor........................; you don't really need an endo. What you need is a kind, understanding and astute doctor who cares about his/her patient.


----------

